# Electric Cars Could Save Texans Millions



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Fuel savings also create road tax shortages.

More...


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Fuel tax is a non issue for federal and state. Rather than paying at the pump, you pay at the tag agent based on mileage.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep that's probably the easiest way to do it fairly. As EV's become more widespread just have a mileage tax added on when you get your tags for those with EV's. I've heard talk of a similar tax on high efficiency cars as well;since they use so little gas per mile traveled they also don't end up paying their fare share of road taxes.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

That would also discourage people from buying electric cars. Wait til someone tells them about the several hundred extra dollars it will cost an ev to get tags and watch them just go and buy the gas car.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

If you can think of another way to get the taxes necessary to maintain the roads I'm all ears.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> That would also discourage people from buying electric cars. Wait til someone tells them about the several hundred extra dollars it will cost an ev to get tags and watch them just go and buy the gas car.


That is a ways off yet. Money has to come from users, and EV owners are no exception.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Trust me the government has plenty of our money, they don't need to tax roads or gas.

Just sit down and think of how many taxes you pay, then think of how much of your money you get to keep.

Just for starters I can think of 

income tax
fuel tax
sales tax
property tax
usage tax and fees on our telephones and cable tv

No, I think the government needs to stop spending money on pet projects, policing the world and the like. They need to concentrate on things we need, not things they can promise to people to get reelected.


----------

